# Best R33 GTR in UK?



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

Who's got it? I believe the Do-Luck Skyline (M22 GTR?) was broken into parts and sold off as was the ex Barry Sheene car; please correct me if I'm wrong. Those two being my top picks from a while back, current one has to be the silver one, not sure who owns it but I think he's located in Aberdeen and it's a UK car owned from new.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Robs 'RIPS NZ built' Borg R33gtr for me - if you've seen that build and the utter dedication that went into literally EVERY nut and bolt

Rb30 with a big turbo - it might not be the original twin tub setup but in terms of the work done on the rest of the car.. faultless - work of art.


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

I'll go do a search......


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113131-rips-rebuilds-borg.html


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MattJs is the Silver one I think your talking about. I'd also probably go with Matts car but there is also a MP one that used to belong to gtr dav which is very very close.


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113131-rips-rebuilds-borg.html


Thanks :chuckle:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

gotta be mattjs car for me


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

ah ok cheers - anyway link supplied - biiiig thread that ended up in two parts but the first one (linked) is just nuuuuts!


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> MattJs is the Silver one I think your talking about. I'd also probably go with Matts car but there is also a MP one that used to belong to gtr dav which is very very close.


I'll check that out too, cheers


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Don't know about the best but mine is absolutely, without doubt, the most modified


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

my choice was purely from a 'whats the tidiest R33gtr yet still packs a wallop' - sorry Matt forgot about yours but yours is a WMD now not a 33gtr :rofl:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can only be the Borg if you're after best example, although i've not seen it in the flesh the build was mesmerising.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mine has undergone a full ground up restoration in the past 2 years, virtually everything has been replaced with new and if not then refurb'd and painted, not that it was too bad before hand but I like it to be pristine.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

matt j said:


> Don't know about the best but mine is absolutely, without doubt, the most modified


yours is like a frankenstien gtr but in a good way


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> Mine has undergone a full ground up restoration in the past 2 years, virtually everything has been replaced with new and if not then refurb'd and painted, not that it was too bad before hand but I like it to be pristine.


Grovelling doesn't suit you Matt


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Grovelling doesn't suit you Matt


No need to grovel Mook, it's already been voted on in the past... 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169406-vote-best-r33-2012-a.html

And it goes like **** too!


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

So.....just read the RIPS Borg thread! Build cost guesstimate anyone? matt j? 

:runaway:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

N15SAN said:


> So.....just read the RIPS Borg thread! Build cost guesstimate anyone? matt j?
> 
> :runaway:


I reckon he spent a lot, a lot more than me lol


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

matt j said:


> I reckon he spent a lot, a lot more than me lol


:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

N15SAN said:


> Who's got it? I believe the Do-Luck Skyline (M22 GTR?) was broken into parts and sold off as was the ex Barry Sheene car; please correct me if I'm wrong. Those two being my top picks from a while back, current one has to be the silver one, not sure who owns it but I think he's located in Aberdeen and it's a UK car owned from new.


Have you seen A BEUT ???

Check her out, NO silly spoilers, wide arches, vents all over the place, just a nice recently painted Du Luck front bumper !! and Nissan's finest sexy curves (not box like R32 and R34)


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve said:


> Have you seen A BEUT ???
> 
> Check her out, NO silly spoilers, wide arches, vents all over the place, just a nice recently painted Du Luck front bumper !! and Nissan's finest sexy curves (not box like R32 and R34)


Steady on Steve...


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Iv always said matt has the best r33


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> Have you seen A BEUT ???
> 
> Check her out, NO silly spoilers, wide arches, vents all over the place, just a nice recently painted Du Luck front bumper !! and Nissan's finest sexy curves (not box like R32 and R34)


Steve, your car is much like mine, a lovely car indeed, but I'm afraid matt j wins this one hands down, we can both share the "also ran" rosette :bawling:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL "the BEST" is obviously subjective and very, very, very opinniated!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

il put it this way steves r33 has been for sale for years and not sold, matts would sell in no time for more money.

I had the choice of steves car when I bought mine but it wasn't complete enough for me and over budget, but it will be subject to opinion and my preference is uprated everything, bags and bags of power with a big single a must


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bog off,LOL, my and Matt's car are both for sale AT THE RGHT PRICE, everything has a price and I, like Matt J, are not going to let our cars, which mines owes me over £100k go for silly money.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Steve said:


> Bog off,LOL, my and Matt's car are both for sale AT THE RGHT PRICE, everything has a price and I, like Matt J, are not going to let our cars, which mines owes me over £100k go for silly money.



I cant imagine matt ever selling his r33 from the conversations weve had, I could be wrong but it sure seemed a labour of love. 

still a nice car you got steve just not for me that's all :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, and I guess that's why I still have mine, just love it and all the hard work thats gone into it.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Mattj for me also, because it looks like the 33 that should have replaced the 32.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Just so you know Steve, mine is not for sale mate, oh and to give you more ammunition for your opinion on vents and spoilers etc, I've just wasted even more by ordering a Nismo


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

What is the best R33 in the UK? Well that is very subjective and individual. What I might think is the best another person might not like and so on.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Mind you that Driftnstack has a lovley purple R33....not to mention RJTs red r33


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

You guys are only talking about visible stuff.

Show me your rusty UK undersides 



Not competing as i live outside UK 

cheers


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Here is the best! The FEDex Garage Bomber


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

not the best but I still love mine


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I think this is the best


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Common theme with the best colour! 
And it's not MNP...


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

+1 matt j's R33 :thumbsup:

That gearbox set up he has is something i want in the future:bowdown1:


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

tranq said:


> You guys are only talking about visible stuff.
> 
> Show me your rusty UK undersides
> 
> ...


There's not a speck of rust on my uk 33, see my project thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

I don't care if it's the best, but I sure do love mine. Still amazes me every time I drive it. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/78590-t88-r33-garage-saurus-gt-r-600bhp.html









[/QUOTE]


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Those exactly 2 pictures of silver GTR's above have both at some point been my phones background!  They get my vote.


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

*My n1 possibly the nicest r33 gtr I've ever come across*

Beauty if I do say so myself


----------



## DriftnStack (Jan 28, 2007)

tranq said:


> You guys are only talking about visible stuff.
> 
> Show me your rusty UK undersides
> 
> ...


No rust here mate! 









'Best' is entirely subjective, fun thread anyway though. I love ABeut, and RJT's red beast... I haven't seen the others mentioned actually in the flesh - hopefully will get to this year at some meets. Mine isn't the highest spec in the UK but it is well preserved!


----------



## DriftnStack (Jan 28, 2007)

Dough75 said:


> I don't care if it's the best, but I sure do love mine. Still amazes me every time I drive it.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/78590-t88-r33-garage-saurus-gt-r-600bhp.html


Floats my boat - Stunning!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Beauty as always is in the eye of the beholder. 

FEDex Garage Bomber looks better with the TE37s on, but those are no good for strip, hence Racing Advans. 

DaveG


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

ATCO said:


> Here is the best! The FEDex Garage Bomber


were our cars imported together ?

I seem to remember reading mine and the garage bomber were bought together from japan in 2005 ish ?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

matt j said:


> Common theme with the best colour!
> And it's not MNP...


Agreed, my favourite colour for an r33 is red. Clarks old one was a beauty


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

It wasn't yours, it was Chris Archers! :chuckle:

Cars arrived mid March 2004. They where sold to us by a guy called Adel Ghanem and handled this end by Keith Cowie.

He lost Cyl 5 and 6 but it was headgasket.

Chris had some issues with car being reluctant to run over 150mph but I think he sorted that.

DaveG


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

ATCO said:


> Beauty as always is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> FEDex Garage Bomber looks better with the TE37s on, but those are no good for strip, hence Racing Advans.
> 
> DaveG


I run my 19" te37s on strip mate!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

But not with my sticky tyres on!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

In fact I have some 15's but they only go on 34.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

It wasn't yours, it was Chris Archers! :chuckle:

Cars arrived mid March 2004. They where sold to us by a guy called Adel Ghanem and handled this end by Keith Cowie.

He lost Cyl 5 and 6 but it was headgasket.

Chris had some issues with car being reluctant to run over 150mph but I think he sorted that.

DaveG


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

I know, it's more fun trying to get in the 9's with some 5yr old 265/30/19 kuhmos! 

I'll prob get some 32 wheels for drag! (But that means little brakes) 

Get some pics and spec up of the 33 atco, nice car and spec if I remember correct? It's ran late 9's a while back hasn't it?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Its got RIPS FED 3.0L Engine in it, my old twin 3240's, JUN plenum, NOS, Water Injection, Syvecs ECU, Sequential gearbox, PRO-Shift gear selection, HKS Clutch, HKS Exhaust, chrom moly driveshaft, CUSCO front/rear diffs. Measured 993ATH on Abbey's dyno. Runs 10.0X no problem in JDS before (limited to 10sec cage). Did an out of competition run that logs had as a 9.3 but lifted off at top end. She goes good and is not too much of a handful on the road, just a bit heavy of fuel!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

ATCO said:


> It wasn't yours, it was Chris Archers! :chuckle:
> 
> Cars arrived mid March 2004. They where sold to us by a guy called Adel Ghanem and handled this end by Keith Cowie.
> 
> ...


interesting to know, I just lost cyl 1 and 2 to headgasket so likely not related then. 

ive only been to 140 mph so far but I got there in 12.9 seconds


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

This thread makes me want an R33 again... Some great cars


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The 33 gets so much stick its easy to forget how good they can look.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> The 33 gets so much stick its easy to forget how good they can look.


And some of the most legendary cars were based on the R33 platform too!


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> The 33 gets so much stick its easy to forget how good they can look.


I personally don't know why people hate the R33. I love the curvy cars of the mid 90's: Supra, FD RX-7, the R33. I've purposely kept mine simple, returning to the stock hood and trunk, keeping the more modern wheel size and dropping it. I think it still looks current. In fact every time I see one on the road I'm struck by the wide fenders... Very 964 Porsche turbo if you ask me. But faster.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Specially for Rich.................. with TE37's























































Occasional mechanical issue, like transfer box at Pod.......... :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Not much room in the boot for the golf clubs Dave!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

DriftnStack said:


> No rust here mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely mnp r33


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

tranq said:


> You guys are only talking about visible stuff.
> 
> Show me your rusty UK undersides
> 
> ...



I don't see the point in the underside looking like that, its a car not an ornament, how can it be used and look like that underneath, basically it cant. 

I can understand why people do it as its like a mint show piece, but for me to be the best it needs to do what a gtr does best, which is handle lots of power and put it to the ground not stand on stilts with a mirror under it


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> I don't see the point in the underside looking like that, its a car not an ornament, how can it be used and look like that underneath, basically it cant.
> 
> I can understand why people do it as its like a mint show piece, but for me to be the best it needs to do what a gtr does best, which is handle lots of power and put it to the ground not stand on stilts with a mirror under it


Very true. Car's are to be driven, gtrs driven fast and fine china to come out on births and visits from royalty.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Which would be a problem if I played golf Matt!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ATCO said:


> Which would be a problem if I played golf Matt!


Good point Dave lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

From what Tranq posts on here, his cars are used properly 
Best car mechanically is MattJ's IMO, I prefer Afer's in terms of looks

But obviously we all know Steve has the best GTR's ever made and he obviously didn't have his pants pulled down my Mr/Mrs/Miss Nissan when buying them 

The Top Secret R33 GTR though, oh my...


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

scoooby slayer said:


> I don't see the point in the underside looking like that, its a car not an ornament, how can it be used and look like that underneath, basically it cant.
> 
> I can understand why people do it as its like a mint show piece, but for me to be the best it needs to do what a gtr does best, which is handle lots of power and put it to the ground not stand on stilts with a mirror under it



I agree with you mate, Mattj would be my choice over all as it's the best spec car and that's were the money is. I'm not a massive fan on the looks myself but looks are the cheap bits to do its all the other mods what cost the big £££


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> Best car mechanically is MattJ's IMO
> 
> The Top Secret R33 GTR though, oh my...


Both in the same garage….


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

scoooby slayer said:


> not the best but I still love mine


Any pics of the rear end? Always wondered about an R34 rear wing on a 33.


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

DriftnStack said:


> No rust here mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Custom re-trim or acquired interior? Do-Luck M22 GTR had similar (if not the same?)


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

matt j said:


> Both in the same garage….



That looks like a nice garage, who is it?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

N15SAN said:


> Any pics of the rear end? Always wondered about an R34 rear wing on a 33.


here ya go mate






for me my car needs nothing visually I love it.

I did plan on changing the wheel colour but once I saw them in the flesh I liked them. 

spoiler seems a marmite thing but I like it


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> That looks like a nice garage, who is it?


It's a mate of mine who's built my car and now rebuilding the TS car as well as a few others.


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Best r33*

I think it has to be mattjs r33 for me, awesome car with incredible parts on it


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

scoooby slayer said:


> here ya go mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, the rear diffuser helps pull it off. :smokin:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Not my car but I like this one....



I found these pics here \/

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/206786-midnight-purple-bcnr33-55-000ks-nismo-body-kit.html

Get rid of the red seat and later style NISSAN badge on the boot, add a boot carpet and I think it would look almost perfect!

JM2PW!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> Get rid of the red seat and later style NISSAN badge on the boot, add a boot carpet and I think it would look almost perfect!
> 
> JM2PW!


That's weird, they've obviously De-locked the boot, so why cover it up with a shitty badge?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *That's weird, they've obviously De-locked the boot, so why cover it up with a shitty badge?*


I have no idea why Mook, Its one mod that would have to go if it was mine!


----------



## DriftnStack (Jan 28, 2007)

N15SAN said:


> Custom re-trim or acquired interior? Do-Luck M22 GTR had similar (if not the same?)


I believe Dave (the previous owner) acquired the full interior from that car


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

DriftnStack said:


> I believe Dave (the previous owner) acquired the full interior from that car


Hopefully it still exists in a nice car somehwere...:bowdown1:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

The intetior does still exist. ...its in driftnstacks car....I put it in there. As for the rest of the do luck car you will have to search far and wide to put her back together again ; )


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

Matt j for me.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Build Level - Matt J's (Who else runs a FULL Motec everything?!)
OEM Appearance - The Borg
Hybrid of the two above - Probably A7ERX

Clean, functional, loved and still very capable whilst retaining a True GT feel would be the perfect blend in my opinion.

But as every, we all have opinions. The Greats are few though.


----------



## 32rulz (Sep 16, 2006)

matt j got my vote


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

DriftnStack said:


> No rust here mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is one of my fave 33s


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

That is gorgeous! Love that mnp colour
Looks great with the carbon bonnet


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

How about the worst R33 GTR in the UK?

This would win that award! :chuckle:


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh dear! Not a fan of body kits


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

It should be called an R33 GTR Chav Spec


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ha ha how true! Not a looker


----------



## 59bhp (Jun 7, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> How about the worst R33 GTR in the UK?
> 
> This would win that award! :chuckle:


awww i always had a soft spot for the nemesis gtr! kinda like a boxer dog, ugly as sin, but kinda adorable at the same time!

you just dont get the same 90's bodykits anymore 

besides i think they were veilside uk so they kinda had to fit a veilside kit to the demo car  (plus it was done about 20 years ago.........wonder what happened to it?)


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> How about the worst R33 GTR in the UK?
> 
> This would win that award! :chuckle:


Man that is ugly, remember seeing it at Maxpower excel back in the days, didnt look too bad then:nervous:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I bet back in the day you old boys thought that was cool


----------



## GTR-RICHARD-89 (Feb 13, 2014)

This makes me sick, hahah poor GTR  !


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

One way to ruin a perfectly good car
Criminal!


----------

